
Mappiness maps happiness across the UK - shrikant
http://www.mappiness.org.uk/
======
iamben
Interesting - although I probably wouldn't bother with it if I was unhappy.
I'd be concentrating on sorting my unhappiness (ie finishing work, getting
home, whatever) and would come back when I had time / was happier (much like
Twitter etc.).

As a side note, the favicon looks like the Chrome loading icon got stuck at
the bottom :-)

~~~
drsim
It does try to interrupt you, but I'd probably do the same: ignore it if I'm
not happy.

Maybe there could be a 'f __* off' dismiss button that registers as an unhappy
response?

------
zerovox
Just taking a look at the map, everyone on there is either Happy, Very Happy
or Extremely Happy. Without sounding like a pessimist, I have a feeling people
have a tendency to say they are happy when they aren't, I'm not sure if any
data this project collects will have any value at all, apart from portraying
us Brits as a jolly happy bunch.

~~~
gmac
I'm the developer/researcher. Nobody but nobody reads captions... but if you
did, you'd see this: "These are the places where mappiness users have most
recently reported feeling happy."

I thought a miserableness map might be a bit morbid, so only happy responses
get shown. I'm not certain this is the right choice, but it's how it works at
present.

Incidentally, mappiness has shown up a few times before on HN:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=mappiness](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=mappiness)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Could it be scaled by population density (or reporting density)? I have a
feeling the map just shows there are more people in some cities than others;
nothing about per-capita happiness.

------
gmac
I'm the developer/researcher. For some background and early results, see my
TEDx talk (from January 2011): <http://mappin.es/TEDx>

